# Wyeast 3522 no carbonation after ~6 weeks



## mr_wibble (1/1/16)

So we made a double-batch of this xmas beer, and split it 3 ways.

I grew a Wyeast 3522 "Belgian Ardennes" up into a 5 litre starter (with stirplate) over the week before.

We chilled the wort, pitched the yeast, and stirred well before splitting the batch into 3x fermenters.

Three weeks later my gravity went from 1.095 -> 1.026 (9.2% AbV)
One of the other batches was within 0.001 of this at FG too (no info on the 3rd).

So we bottled, priming with carbonation drops.

About 6 weeks later, we felt compelled to do a QC test, even though clearly this beer will be better after 6 months.

3 bottles - 2x from my batch, and 1x from the other batch were opened.

The beer tasted amazing, still quite sweet, but spicy & honey & beery goodness.

But it was almost completely flat. Some minor (_very_ minor) fizz on pouring, but that's it.
All 3 bottles had the same level of carbonation.

This is the first time I've used '3522 - does it normally want ages to bottle condition ?
The spec. sheet says this yeast should be good to ~14%, so we're not really near its tolerance level either.

Ideas?

EDIT: Bottles have been kept at ambient temperature - 20+C

ta,
-wibble


----------



## mr_wibble (5/1/16)

I've been giving the bottles a bit of a shake everytime I walk past and remember to.

Might have to keg the lot, or re-yeast them.

Could I just add a couple of grains of US-05 ?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (5/1/16)

Alcohol is not the only factor - it's also the relative amount of attenuation - but in this case you're still on the low range for this yeast.

I've had this issue before when pushing WLP545 well beyond its range. It carbonated with daily agitation - a full tip upside down, and keeping at at least 24 degrees. I did this from day one though, and with six weeks of dormancy the odds may be stacked against you. No harm in raising the temp and trying though.

I would not open and add yeast, certainly not dry US05. If you're determined to go this way, add an active starter of a high alcohol tolerant yeast.

If you think it's a write off, chill as much as you can and slow decant to a keg - probably a good chance of oxygen pickup but it might be your only hope.


----------



## sharpcliff (6/1/16)

Belgian strains can be finicky with bottle conditioning. I've had that experience with wlp530 in a Dubbel. Went for 3.0 volumes but probably never got about 2.0. 

I've just tried dosing using champagne yeast in a bit Baltic porter and it worked great. If the beer fermented properly before bottling, there's no issue with the champagne yeast eating anything other than the sugar added to prime. No change in flavour or anything. Just very alcohol tolerant and cheap..


----------



## Grainer (6/1/16)

Give it time my tripples took about 2-3 months to carb up fully


----------



## mr_wibble (2/2/16)

Ok, so a month after that, and with 2-3 weeks of up-ending the bottles morning and night, the carbonation is coming along OK.
It's not there yet, but has a low-level of carbonation and forms a quickly-dissipating head.

fingers crossed, it'll all turn out well.


----------

